# To much calcium in raw diet for puppies?



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have recently been told by several people that large breeds can have issues with their growth if they are fed raw because here is to much calcium in the diet. Is there any truth to this?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Not if you feed properly. I suppose if you tried to feed a pup on something like chicken backs only you could run into issues but that is poor feeding anyway. I have raise two collie litters on raw so far and hope to raise another soon. They grow beautifully and never had any problems. I have also walked two mastiff breeders through raising two litter on raw and they did great also. Lovely, slowly growing pup without joint or bone issues at all.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I thought hat I remember reading that puppies on raw have a nice slow growth. My meat supplier breeds and shows French mastiffs and has never had a problem. My other dogs are fed raw so I am familiar with he proper diet.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

It is the calcium/phos. levels in kibble that you have to watch.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

As long as there is good variety there is nothing to worry about. And like others have said, you get a lot slower and steadier growth on raw fed dogs.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

Glad to know there is nothing to worry about. I love feeding my other dogs raw and I want to continue with this puppy.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

The other nice thing with pups is the majority can move through proteins during transition much more quickly.Mine are weaned to raw and by 8 weeks eat chicken, turkey, rabbit, tripe, sardines, and beef.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ok I was worrying just a little when they said they knew breeders who raised puppies on raw and their elbows were deformed because there is to much calcium for fast growing large breeds. I have no experience with large breeds do I am glad there are large breed people chiming in.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

barneysmom2510 said:


> I thought hat I remember reading that puppies on raw have a nice slow growth. My meat supplier breeds and shows French mastiffs and has never had a problem. My other dogs are fed raw so I am familiar with he proper diet.


Mine have all grown very slowly, but all got to their normal size. I like the slower growth. I feel like it's better on the joints of all breeds of dogs, not just the large and giant breeds.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Barneymom sadly I know of several breeders who "tried" raw and if they did PMR they went as cheap as possible. Feeding 20 dogs raw can get expensive so in these two cases the dogs literally lived off chicken backs and necks as they are very cheap to get in bulk. That will cause health issues. Breeders who feed properly have seen only good things come of feeding raw. 

Liz


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

What percentage calcium is a raw diet. I was on another site and obviously non raw people were throwing around a 2 percent number and saying it was to high. Apparently they also say most high quality kibble like candidae and taste of the wild are also to high in calcium. They are saying a mid grade commercial diet is best but when they break down the ingredients in the food they are not considered a high quality nutritious meal. I just rescued a lab/great pyrenees mix and I have only owned little dogs so I do want to make sure I am feeding her correctly. I had just never heard that a proper raw diet was to high in calcium until I joined another site for labs. My supplier breeds and shows mastiffs and hers grow beautifully on a raw diet.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Mine have all grown very slowly, but all got to their normal size. I like the slower growth. I feel like it's better on the joints of all breeds of dogs, not just the large and giant breeds.


I agree mine is a lab/ great pyrenees mix and I know they grow quickly which can cause issues down the road. I had always heard raw fed dogs grow nice and slow.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

There are quite a few Dane owners on here (CorgiPaws and DaneMama own a whole pack between the two of them) who have all grown up fabulously.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

Well olive had her first raw meal and she seemed to like it. It usually takes a few meals she kind of flips it in and out of her mouth. Pretty cute but I helped hold it for her. I just know how my other dogs have all done so well on raw over the years I have seen positive changes in my girls I cannot imagine if my pup had a great variety she would thrive as well. I see people on this forum with beautiful large breeds that have been raised on raw. When breeders start saying they know breeders who's dogs do wonderful on purina puppy chow I cannot take the advice seriously or that corn is fine for dogs.
Olive is going to be a big dog I think I need another freezer


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

This is my puppy olive next to my ten year old son 


Here she is on the way home taking up 1/2 my backseat. She is going to be a big girl.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

This is Marshall my young collie at 7 weeks weaned to raw and now at 2 years old. He now weighs 80 lean, muscular pounds.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

Beautiful. All,I can say is yesterday when I picked olive up she was doing soft serve poops. This morning after two raw meals and nice solid poop. I swear I just love raw poops.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Do your pups play good together? I mean the APBT and this new pup, hopefully they will keep each other busy. I can tell you that the Pit Bulls at least mine must be kept busy or bad things happen. How is Dexter doing on his raw diet switch?

You are brave to go through so many pups in such a short time, it has been years since I had a pup. I kind of miss it but not.


----------

